# Leaving the UK...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

*Fact*

One UK national left the UK every three minutes for good last year...   

Probably all professionals and skilled staff - an asset to this c**try...

Gordon, you blind, deaf, c**t, are you listening?

:evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:

Ask yourself why?

:roll:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

A hell of a lot of retired people too!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

qooqiiu said:


> A hell of a lot of retired people too!


But I'm not retired, you're not retired and nor are most people on here, yet we're representative of 'middle England'...

It's not looking good... :?


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

I see I am not the only one watching a Place in the Sun -- while surfing the Forum.

TTitan


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> Gordon, you blind, deaf, c**t, are you listening?
> 
> :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:
> 
> ...


I bet you wouldnt say that to his face.... lol


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Sorry Rich.

I'm definitely NOT "middle England"...im a working class boy with a blue collar job (literally).

Your feelings are valid and no doubt widely held. I know if money was no barrier id be off.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Gordon, you blind, deaf, c**t, are you listening?
> ...


I would.

And I'd kick the hypocritical porridge muncher in the ball bag too.

C**t

I hate him and his superficial smile. He's a plastic Scotsman and belies the good honour and bonhomie of that country.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > rustyintegrale said:
> ...


Blind(see no evil) Deaf(hear no evil) Cun*(SPeak no evil)

The saddest thing is we train our nurses and doctors to the nth degree for them to fuck off abroad then import sub standard workers from all over the world to fill the jobs we trained other people at tax payers cost to do in the first place.

Beggars belief.

Nurses.
You would though wouldn't ya? :wink:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Well he is our PM, democratically elected :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Two of my personal training clients, both dentists, have to abandon their NHS posts and do private dentistry only. Because of the NHS guidelines on dentistry and the imposed cut backs my clients have already sold their second car, disposed of their cleaning lady and I now have a special arrangement with them to allow them to carry on with their personal training sessions at what amounts to half price.
Three other clients have stopped all together in the last couple of months; fantastic. Carry on Gordon :evil:


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Nurses.
> You would though wouldn't ya? :wink:


Big hand Mate - makes me smile each time I read it on a thread! :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Nurses.
> You would though wouldn't ya? :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I have. Several of them. In uniform. :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> ...Because of the NHS guidelines on dentistry and the imposed cut backs my clients have already sold their second car, disposed of their cleaning lady...


Oh my heart bleeds for them, it really does. :evil:

So, they cannot afford a second car *AND* a cleaning lady because they are now only charging their clients private rates for their skills (no doubt obtained using NHS funding whilst training) brings them a little hardship. Poor little blighters.

I suppose little Tarquin and Samantha will soon have to go a state school instead of the private one soon if things don't pick up soon!

In the meantime, I'll keep trudging around trying to find a local dentist who will take me on as a NHS patient then shall I? All I can say is that around my area there must be a glut of cleaning ladies out of work and second cars on garage forecourts because (like most areas in the UK) we have not one dentist who will take me on as a NHS patient.

If a dentist has aquired his training through the NHS system then they should be *made* to operate a service whereby a percentage of their work is for NHS patients.

My existing dentist was private and NHS, last year I was informed - along with the other NHS patients - that they would no longer be performing NHS work and that we would have to go either private with him or find another NHS dentist. There are no other dentists localy who would take on new NHS patients and so I had no option but to go private.

This problem is not just down to the greed of the dentists but primarily down to our Govenment not having the balls to stand up to them and making them service the NHS as well as their private work.

I'm sorry but I'm not impressed by dentists who have to give up their cleaning ladies or second cars, cleaning the house themselves and walking the kids to school rather than driving them there in their second car should also keep them a little fitter too!

Graham


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Love_iTT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ...Because of the NHS guidelines on dentistry and the imposed cut backs my clients have already sold their second car, disposed of their cleaning lady...
> ...


Why is there no applause emotion for me to use? Grrr

Graham......You are SPOT ON!


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I remember when they changed the system in the early 90s - we got a letter from the dentist saying they couldn't afford to do NHS work any more so everyone would have to go private unless you were on benefits and had a toothache on the third thursday afternoon of the month when they would deign to treat you.

My sympathy for their hardship evaporated when he rolled up in a new 911 with private plates ....


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

digimeisTTer said:


> Well he is our PM, democratically elected :roll:


Who by? :?


----------



## yangliang (Jul 1, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> *Fact*
> 
> One UK national left the UK every three minutes for good last year...
> 
> ...


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I was about to leave, for Canada. Then things took a turn for the much better and now Im staying.

I was going because I couldnt see how I was going to achieve what I wanted and thought I could in Canada. I've since realised location means jack shit and it's down to me wherever I am.

I now have everything i wanted from Canada in good old blighty plus a lot more besides. Thing is, there are shit things in other countries too, just ask Canadians, or Americans, or anyone else.

Gordon Brown is indeed a wanker, but no more so than every other politician. The problem is that most politicians are ex school geeks getting their own back for being bullied at school.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

fishface said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > Well he is our PM, democratically elected :roll:
> ...


Probably people who cant see sarcasm when its written in black and white in front of them. What do you think? :roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Nurses.
> You would though wouldn't ya? :wink:


Most nights actually. Nurse Practitioner but she kept her uniforms. Result.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Leg said:


> fishface said:
> 
> 
> > digimeisTTer said:
> ...


  :lol:

thought i'd help you out there too Leg :wink:


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

Leg said:


> fishface said:
> 
> 
> > digimeisTTer said:
> ...


Hook line and sinker  :lol:


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

Forgot what this post is about, just seen red!

Rusty DO NOT blanket all forum members. I am deffo not "middle England" me like. I gets me education from de streetz, know wot I mean like!

DU03 NAN - my mates a nurse, I wouldnt, no! far too hairy. :lol:

Well said Graham.

Dani, are you for real or was the dentist story just a grenade? Take yourself outside and a have a strong word will you.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

redsi72 said:


> Dani, are you for real or was the dentist story just a grenade? Take yourself outside and a have a strong word will you.


Their story is for real unfortunately and it is not the only story of some of my clients who have financial problems.
The lady dentist still works for the NHS, her husband does more private work already. She runs herself ragged, while he earns the same but works more socialble hours. As they have 3 kids to look after it's not easy for her to work all hours.
I understand why they see the need to go all private (even though it will effect my son and his partner as both of them are her NHS patients) :?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Their story is for real unfortunately and it is not the only story of some of my clients who have financial problems.
> The lady dentist still works for the NHS, her husband does more private work already. She runs herself ragged, while he earns the same but works more socialble hours. As they have 3 kids to look after it's not easy for her to work all hours.


Welome to the real world, I should think that applies to 80-90% of the UK population. As for her 'working all hours', since when did dentists have their surgeries open in the evenings up until 10/11.00 in the evening - that's working all hours. My dentists last appointment is at 4.00 in the afternoon but I guess they do have to stay a little longer to put the money they took that day into the bank.



A3DFU said:


> I understand why they see the need to go all private (even though it will effect my son and his partner as both of them are her NHS patients) :?


Well, as you understand why all dentists should go private then perhaps you could tell me because I have to admit that I still don't understand, unless of course you mean it's because then they can earn more money and work more socialble hours than if they did *some* NHS work.

So what happens to all the elderly folk who cannot get income support and rely solely on their pension to exist? There is no dispensation for them as regards dentristry, if they cannot find an NHS dentist who will take them then they have no other option but to go private - how on earth can they afford that?

You have highlighted an extremely good reason how this country has changed over the years. It seems that having a cleaning lady, a second car *and* a personal trainer is far more important than NHS dentistry.

Wasn't the Labour Government originally meant for the working folk and elderly of this country? You know, the ones who are not quite so lucky enough to be able to afford the trappings your clients are now finding hard to fund with their private earnings. Oh I forgot, of course this is New Labour isn't it.

God give me strength :evil:

Graham


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Re The Dentists, I think it's possibly because they didn't get what they wanted from the Government and spat their dummies out, they wanted if i recall similar pay rises to what the doctors got.
I was NHS now private, have to book my appointments 8months in advance and can take me 12 months to get a course of treatment done if required, all because my dentist is a greedy bastard who's taken on more than he can cope with, and he's just bought a new Porsche since he went private :roll: :evil:


----------



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

Love_iTT said:


> So, they cannot afford a second car *AND* a cleaning lady because they are now only charging their clients private rates for their skills (no doubt obtained using NHS funding whilst training) brings them a little hardship. Poor little blighters.
> 
> If a dentist has aquired his training through the NHS system then they should be *made* to operate a service whereby a percentage of their work is for NHS patients.
> 
> Graham


HEAR HEAR

I tell you what i've got quite a few dentist friends, i know what they all earn and its serious amounts of money, i'm all for people working hard and doing well but it starts to do your head in when they're saying how the UDA rate is crap and they want to do more private patients cos they want a faster porsche...., 
it always makes me wonder though, they government trains them, clearly at a huge cost, so they can make the same govt pay them loads and moan if they can't have a 997 turbo like their boss. And then people moan about EU migrant workers, well whos the one having a laugh at the taxpayer?

on a fair note i do have a great dentist, very fair and makes a huge effort to make sure i'm happy, but i know a lot of people who cant get into a NHS practice and i do feel bad for the amounts they have to pay, the waiting times etc


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Graham,

I have no desire to pick a fight with you or disclose my client's financial circumstances. It is not for me to do this.
I know where you're coming from about the OAP who can't afford private dental care. Believe me, my clients don't like that situation either. In fact they complain about the situation frequently.
I know a few dentists privately; my own (ex) dentist is one of them who needed to go private for financial reasons, so I have changed to the only NHS dentist in my area.
As for my lady dentist client, she doesn't only do her own surgery during the day but she also teaches dentistry. Add to this 3 kids, a dog and a house to look after then it becomes clear that she works all hours
There may be super humans out there who can do this easily. I personally wouldn't want this pressure though :?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Graham,
> 
> I have no desire to pick a fight with you or disclose my client's financial circumstances. It is not for me to do this.
> I know where you're coming from about the OAP who can't afford private dental care. Believe me, my clients don't like that situation either. In fact they complain about the situation frequently.
> ...


Who mentioned anything about a fight Dani - I thought we were having a discussion :? And I don't really care how much your clients earn or wish to know their personal financial circumstances - that is not the point I was trying to make.

Let me recap.

You posted on this forum how much your clients are having to give up because they can't afford any more to have a cleaning lady and a second car, all because of the issues within the NHS dentistry system. You posted this in response to the OP's statement of why people are leaving the UK.

To cut a long story short, my point was that giving up a cleaning lady and a second car is no big hardship, not when you compare it to what other folk are having to give up to try and get their teeth fixed in the first place because more and more dentists are going private.

I have absolutely no problem with people earning whatever salaries they wish, (except footballers :wink: ) having cleaning ladies or anything else - good luck to them but I cannot accept that having to give up a cleaning lady and a second car is as an excuse for hard times on the back of the unfortuant people who are struggling to make ends meet with the extra burden of finding the money for private dentristy because they can't get a NHS dentist.

If your lady dentist friend is running a home and three children, holding down a full time job and also teaching in the evening then no wonder she is ragged and who wouldn't be, all credit to her for the energy and commitment she is showing but please don't put this down to the poor amounts dentist receive for performing NHS treatment alone.

Your lady friend has choices she can make and from the sound of it she has made them - sacking the cleaning lady and selling the second car, others I'm afraid, don't have that luxury.

'Priorities' is probably the word that would sum all this up:

Having a cleaning lady and a second car for your clients or;
Teeth which didn't hurt for some others.

Graham


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Love_iTT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ...Because of the NHS guidelines on dentistry and the imposed cut backs my clients have already sold their second car, disposed of their cleaning lady...
> ...


My dentist has gone private as well. NHS used to be Â£16 per check up. Now Â£40 so if the TRB can charge Â£40 for a 5 min check up i am sure they can afford a *2nd Car *and *a cleaning lady*. FFS


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

zedman said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > So, they cannot afford a second car *AND* a cleaning lady because they are now only charging their clients private rates for their skills (no doubt obtained using NHS funding whilst training) brings them a little hardship. Poor little blighters.
> ...


Completely agree!
This country has allowed the pendulum to swing far too far in the wrong direction (lack of respect across the board, too many dole-spongers etc etc) and our current leader is steering us right into the eye of the storm.
A lot of poeple say it: its time for a bloody change from Brown and his mob. Thanks for nothing! Blair must be laughing his bollocks off seeing how this idiot has managed so far.

Nowonder honest professionals, like myself I might add, are questioning what this country is all about these days and coming to the conclusion that the grass is greener elsewhere!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

mde-tt said:


> zedman said:
> 
> 
> > Love_iTT said:
> ...


Hear bloody hear... :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Having recently accpeted a job offer in NZ i'll soon be able to report back if it is actually greener elsewhere. All countries have there problems and living in it your exposed to it more.

Got back from the dentist yesterday, Â£16.20 for a NHS check up, the lady next to me saw my old dentist as a private patinet and paid Â£40, went in at the same time came out at the same. Do you think the service was any better? Same premisies, same staff and the dental nurse I (wish I) had was a lot better looking as well :-*


----------



## T7NJB (Mar 3, 2008)

its interesting that you think you have only paid Â£16.20 for your check up! how much direct/indirect tax do you pay a year....work it out you will probably shit yourself!

1 trip to dentist Â£14000??????


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Are you going to log on from NZ to tell us how green the grass is?


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Are you going to log on from NZ to tell us how green the grass is?


If you want me to, expect the grass to be the same green though! The beach may me a little closer and temperature a little warmer.

All in i like the UK just want to try something different and experience life before its too late!


----------

